# Getting a puppy next week



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,

we are getting our first dog, a Vizsla puppy next week. Since we are from Germany and things with dogs are getting handeld different over there, i have still so many questions. 1. How many feeding times a day? 2. When to go to the Vet for the first time? 3. Whats the most important rule to teach my kids (5 and 7) about the dog? 
4. Do you all have 1 or 2 crates for the puppy in the house, like one for the living area downstairs in your house and one in the bedroom upstairs in your house? 5. Do you have a health insurance for your dog? 6. When to start training classes etc....TIA!!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Willkommen und herzlichen Glückwunsch!

1) Puppy should be fed 3 times a day, use the same food as the breeder, at least for a while until s/he transitions and gets used to all the new changes.

2) Find out when your breeder gave the first shots, and call the vet with that info.

3) Most important rule: Respect the dog, it's alive the way they are. Treat it the way they would want to be treated, or if they can't get that, treat the dog the way you treat them. 

4) One crate should be in your bedroom for night time, and another down stairs is fine.

5) I do not have health insurance, but many do. If you are not the type to have disposal income..extra cash..for unexpected medical bills, it might be a good idea, just check as the types of policies are very different.

6) Puppy Kindergarten as soon as s/he gets the OK from the vet for shots, probably not until 4 months or so.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Vizsla ownership! 

1. I agree, 3 times to start and follow the puppy's lead on appetite thereafter. Don't be too regimented or stuck on amounts--might be hard for a German.  

2. It's a good idea to take the puppy to the vet within a day or two of picking it to make sure it was/is healthy coming from the breeder. 

3. I would come up with a plan for how to deal with biting and explain to the kids that the puppy isn't being mean, it's just throwing a temper tantrum. 

4. Up to you really. My dog sleeps in the bed with me and has from day 1, so we just have one crate.

5. I've heard of people setting up a separate account that they regularly add money to for medical emergencies. 

6. Usually classes have requirements for vaccinations and minimum age. See what's available in your area.


----------



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for answering my questions. I am really excited and a little nervous because the puppy is beeing transported by plane. I will pick him up from the airport. Hopefully the little guy takes it all well.
I am glad i have found this forum, best Franzi.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations on getting your puppy! You will see Vizslas are full of personality!

Where in Germany are you based? We are in Geneva, Switzerland. If you are close by, would be great to get some Vizslas in the area together eventually! I have already connected with one other forum member who lives also in the French speaking part of Switzerland ;D

On your question about pet insurance - we recently took out insurance for our puppy because actually it was pretty cheap - about CHF200 (EUR200) for a year and it covers general consultations 80%, some cash towards vaccinations and of course any operations needed due to accidents (not maintenance, such as neutering or spaying your dog). I was glad of this because our guy already managed to get a piece of wood stuck in his mouth which may eventually need to be surgically removed if it doesn't come out by itself.... :-\


----------



## fzachow (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Vizsla_Luka....my husband and i are both Germans, but we moved to the United States 8 years ago. We live in Michigan, so not close to Switzerland. But my brother in Law lives in Switzerland (Luzern). Insurance here seems more expensive, but i think we will still do it, just to be safe. Switzerland is a great area for a Vizsla....enjoy!!!!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

fzachow said:


> Hi Vizsla_Luka....my husband and i are both Germans, but we moved to the United States 8 years ago. We live in Michigan, so not close to Switzerland. But my brother in Law lives in Switzerland (Luzern). Insurance here seems more expensive, but i think we will still do it, just to be safe. Switzerland is a great area for a Vizsla....enjoy!!!!


Oh I see, sorry for my misunderstanding and premature excitement about vizsla neighbours 😀 
Yes it's a great country for dogs, as is the States. Enjoy life with your new puppy. Keep us updated on his arrival and progress!


----------

